# electric jack hammer vrs air jack hammer



## joelowrider (Dec 29, 2011)

I have tried to break up a very heavy duty concrete slab we had a electric hammer and it just took way to long to do anything 

Is a air jackhammer any better


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends, if you rent a portable compressor and an 80 lb. jack hammer or just try and use some little air chisle that's good for small jobs.


----------



## joelowrider (Dec 29, 2011)

What we are looking at renting is a 100cfm portable compressor and a 90lb jack hammer

We own a 55lb elec jack and it would take weeks to bust this 

(it is a old footer 18in x18in 20 ft long)

I am just worried I am wasting my money with a air jack and I just need to pay for a ram hoe


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

joelowrider said:


> What we are looking at renting is a 100cfm portable compressor and a 90lb jack hammer
> 
> We own a 55lb elec jack and it would take weeks to bust this
> 
> ...


Simple: Compare the prices (get the quotes).


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

is this an area that you can get a bobcat or mini-excavator into? a breaker on either of those will make a world of difference.

but for your question, yes, an air hammer is much more powerful than any electric of similar size. the larger air's are easier to handle as well.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Get a mini with a breaker on it and be done with it,it will cost you about $200 for a day if you get in on a sat and take it back on a monday


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Ravenworks said:


> Get a mini with a breaker on it and be done with it,it will cost you about $200 for a day if you get in on a sat and take it back on a monday


or hire a young guy for $75 to use the electric...
and then load it all into the wheelbarrow and cart off too.
(btw that front "walk" is all between 6" and 8" deep)





Of course having a spot 20 feet away to put all that concrete helps too


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

An air-powered jack hammer is far more powerful than an electric one. It may cost a little more, because it requires a fairly large air compressor but it will be many times more productive than an electric hammer.

Of course, if you have the chance to rent one, a 500#+ hyraulic breaker on a skid loader or mini excavator is even faster, an easier on the body.........


----------

